# Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2012



## nf2 (24. Januar 2012)

Interessantes vom Nachbarn:







Video für 2012: http://player.vimeo.com/video/35560522?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0




Termine:

1. April: Wissembourg (ab Homburg 79,7 km, 1 Stunde 12 Minuten)
8. Mai: Ste Marie aux Mines (ab Homburg 185 km, 2 Stunden 34 Minuten)
9. September: Dabo (ab Homburg 130 km, 1 Stunde 32 Minuten)
23. September: Mont Vaudois (ab Homburg 280 km, 3 Stunden 35 Minuten)
Termin 1 und 3 sind also vom Saarland aus sehr gut zu erreichen, auch ohne Anreise am Vortag und Übernachtung.

check out:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/24/bluegrass-enduro-tour-2012-enduro-serie-im-suedwesten/

und 

http://www.elsassendurotour.com leider noch mit den 2011er Terminen


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Januar 2012)

Hab'sch auch schon gelesen! Feine Sache 

Hättest du da Lust mitzufahren? 

Wissembourg und Dabo wäre interessant!

Falls ich am 01.April ned auf 2 oder 1 Brett  unterwegs bin, wäre Interesse da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Januar 2012)

und ich post noch ein video in dem anderen fred da  .....


----------



## Tobilas (24. Januar 2012)

uuuh, ich werd ganz kribbelisch....

is alles eingetragen, mal sehn ob's terminlich hinhaut.

P.S.: geiles Plakat


----------



## 6TiWon (25. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ...wäre Interesse da!


 hi NoFear, hört sich doch gut an. dann machen wir doch eine saarländische enduro-einreise nach dabo. si senor


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen was man beachten muss, damit man als Gruppe teilnehmen kann? Also, dass die Startzeiten von mir und meinen Freunden hintereinander liegen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Januar 2012)

denke mal, dass dann die qualizeiten massgebend sind (falls es welche gibt (habs mir noch nicht genau angeschaut))


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Januar 2012)

Von ner Quali hab ich im letzjähirgen Reglement gar nix gelesen. Die HP ist ja leider noch nicht aktualisiert...


----------



## phoenicks (26. Januar 2012)

...hmmmm... wenn ich bis dahin entsprechenden untersatz hab schließ ich mich der SAL-karawane an


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Februar 2012)

Ist das irgendwie tot? Nirgendwo findet man mehr Infos als dieses Plakat, es gibt keinen aktuellen Webauftritt und auf active.com ist bis jetzt auch nix zu sehen.


----------



## 6TiWon (1. Februar 2012)

guggst du hier: http://www.activeglobal.com/ oder gleich hier:
http://www.activeglobal.com/Events/index.cfm?flag=&AC=EventAdvancedSearch&Searching=1&keyword=blue+grass&DateFrom=TT%2FMM%2FJJJJ&DateTo=TT%2FMM%2FJJJJ&Sport=&Country=73&Region=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (1. Februar 2012)

versteh ich da was falsch oder is schon alles voll?


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Februar 2012)

Hab ich vorhin auch schon gedacht :-|
Die Anmeldung ist etwas verwirrend!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Februar 2012)

Was ist verwirrend? Die Kategorie Herren ist schon voll. Es gibt noch ne Warteliste.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Februar 2012)

Was bedeutet Warteliste nun in *diesem* Fall?

Ich meld mich dort an und bekomme erst dann Bescheid, wenn sich jemand aus der Herrenliste abgemeldet hat?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, was soll's denn sonst bedeuten? Das ist doch der Hintergrund einer Warteliste 
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele mittlerweile auf der Warteliste stehen...
Schade... Naja, vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## nf2 (2. Februar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hättest du da Lust mitzufahren?
> 
> Wissembourg und Dabo wäre interessant!


 


Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Die Kategorie Herren ist schon voll. Es gibt noch ne Warteliste.


 
Hat sich dann wohl leider erledigt, sau blöd dass jetzt schon alle Termine ausgebucht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. Februar 2012)

dito! 
wirklich enttäuschend...


----------



## zwente (2. Februar 2012)

dann müsster wohl doch mit zur Bike- Attack kommen...


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Februar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> dito!
> wirklich enttäuschend...


na dann machen wir doch beim nächsten mal einfach eine sammelbestellung/anmeldung


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Februar 2012)

Trotz alledem finde ich es sehr enttäuschend, dass --so wie es *online *ausschaut-- die KOMPLETTE Veranstaltung schon zig Wochen / Monate im vorraus ausgebucht und alle Startplätze vergeben sind.  

und bevor jmd gute ratschläge geben möchte: *der frühe Vogel kann mich mal! 
*
Naja, dann kann ich ja weiter machen mit meinen Vorbereitungen für die Laufsaison!!


----------



## cpetit (7. Februar 2012)

Schade, hätte auch gerne mitgemacht.


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Februar 2014)

Dieses Jahr gibt es neu die "Enduro open" Klasse in Dabo.
Interessant für alle, die mal in das Enduroformat reinschnuppern wollen.
Es gibt noch etwa 80 freie Plätze. Man bekommt auch einen Transponder für die Zeitmessung, fährt aber ausser Konkurrenz
und nicht alle Wertungsprüfungen, also etwas entspannter als das Hauptrennen.

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung:
https://www.activeglobal.com/off-road-cycling/dabo-france/bluegrass-enduro-tour-2014

Wer sonst noch aus der Ecke nen Startplatz ergattert hat kann sich ja melden.
Wir werden wohl mit dem Flowtrail Shuttle anreisen und haben noch ein paar Plätze frei.

Gruß Martin


----------



## moparisti (3. Februar 2014)

Dabo ist genial, waren am Wochenende da. Schade, daß das Bluegrass Rennen so schnell ausgebucht war, wäre auch gerne mitgefahren. Aber hab mich mal auf die Warteliste eingetragen.
Für diese Open fehlt mir persönlich dann der Ehrgeiz^^
Nächstes Jahr stell ich mir den Wecker


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Februar 2014)

Wir fahren mit etwa 7-8 Jungs von Saarlouis aus hin.
Wird dieses Jahr wohl ne inoffizielle Saarlandmeisterschaft


----------



## Deleted 99910 (8. Februar 2014)

Im Cross Country gibt es CTF´s (Cross Touristik Fahrten)ohne Zeitmessung, man kann starten wann man will und es ist kein Rennen. Weiss einer von euch, ob es sowas für Enduro und All Mountain gibt?


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Februar 2014)

Dabo bietet bei der VTT eine Enduro Strecke an, ist ausgeschildert wie eine CTF.
Protektoren und mind. Enduro Helm sind Pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Februar 2014)

Die Klasse "Enduro open" in Dabo ist genau das Format das Du ansprichst.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Februar 2014)

Hey Jungs, hab ne Frage zu dem Sportattest das bei der Anmeldung verlangt wird. 
Langt da ein einfaches Schreiben vom Arzt das man körperlich in einem unbedenklichen Zustand is oder muss das ein spezielles Formular mit ner extra Hightechuntersuchung sein?


----------



## sportfreund78 (14. Februar 2014)

Den Vordruck findest du auf der Dabo Homepage.
Ist ne Routine Untersuchung wie Du sie hierzulande auch für deine Rennlizenz brauchst.
Der Hausarzt kann das in der Regel ausfüllen.


----------



## moparisti (20. Februar 2014)

@*sportfreund78*

Hast Du einen link von dem Wisch für den Arzt? Find mich auf der Hp nicht besonders gut zurecht..


----------



## Hen_Ren (6. März 2014)

Muss mich darum auch langsam mal kümmern, wisst Ihr mittlerweile mehr?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2014)

Ich hab ne einfache Bescheinigung vom Hausarzt das ich körperlich fit bin.
Sollte langen. Den Vordruck konnte ich im nachhinein eh nicht finden.


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. April 2014)

Ein gelungener Sonntagsausflug gestern bei fast sommerlichem Wetter und top Bedingungen.
Wie immer ein top organisiertes Rennen und erneut neue Strecken und teils sehr "rumpelig".
Auch die Überführungen waren kurzweilig und teils sehr "spannend"

Mit dabei waren:
Pascal Horn (6.Platz Masters)  Zeit:30:19.77
Martin Halm (56.Platz Seniors) Zeit:30:36.44
Peter Klär	(92.Platz Seniors) Zeit:32:12.43
Olli Riede	 (53.Platz open race)Zeit:26:14.91

Hier gibts ein paar Bilder:





Ergebnisliste:
http://www.sportident.co.uk/results/2014/Bluegrass-DABO/race_category.html


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. April 2014)

Noch ein schöner Rennebricht mit Video:
http://enduro-mtb.com/rennbericht-bluegrass-enduro-tour-1-dabo/


----------

